# So, wich way are the Lakers going?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Current Outlook*

*Players under contract:*
PG - D'Angelo Russell, Louis Williams,	
SG - Nick Young,
SF- Anthony Brown
PF - Julius Randle, Larry Nance Jr	

*Free Agents:*
PG/SG – Jordan Clarkson (RFA), Marcelo Huertas (RFA)
PF – Brandon Bass (UFA) Ryan Kelly (RFA)
C – Tarik Black, (RFA) Roy Hibbert (UFA) Robert Sacre (UFA)

*Draft:* 
#2 , #32 .

First thoughts:

*1- Players whose “place” is secure:*
D’Angelo Russell – the PG for the future. He SHOULD have a big year;
Anthony Brown – On the rookie contract, will be a roster-filler.

*2- Players who COULD be involved in trades:*
Jordan Clarkson – OK offensive player, atrocious defender; not the perfect pair to Russell in the backcourt;
Julius Randle – More so if the Lakers select Ben Simmons in the Draft. Had a disappointing “rookie” season, but still has plenty of potential.
Louis Williams – reasonable contract (7M for the next two seasons);
Nick Young – appears to have overstayed his welcome in LA

*3- Free Agents who SHOULD be re-signed:*
Jordan Clarkson – To stay or to trade;
Tarik Black – Usefull player.

*4- Free Agents who can realistically be obtained:*
SF – Nicolas Batum;
C – Hassan Whiteside;

*5- “Big time” (realistic) acquisition:*
Does Jimmy Butler wants to get out of Chicago, considering they are going nowhere?

*6- Possible Roster:*

??????


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I still just don't think it makes sense for them to try and win games this season. Another top 3 pick could really cement this franchise as a contender for years to come.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

why was Randle's first season disappointing? his shooting needs to improve for sure but he averaged a double-double in less than 30 mpg and showed signs of being an elite rebounder


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> why was Randle's first season disappointing? his shooting needs to improve for sure but he averaged a double-double in less than 30 mpg and showed signs of being an elite rebounder


Randle's rebounding was great, no doubt. 19.5TRB% is pretty impressive. Although some of his rebounding was against second teams he was facing. And sometimes alongside the infamous non-rebounding center in Hibbert. Nevertheless, impressive.

That being said, he was completely lost on offense and didn't defemd a lick.
Dude is 6'9 and built like a truck. For someone who shot the most of his FGAs inside 3 feet from the rim, shooting .429FG% is completely unnaceptable. 
Every time dude got the ball outside the paint he would try to drive against 2 or 3 defenders. Dude just seems to have a very low IQ...

But, obviously, it ws his first year. Like i've said, he stills has a lot of potential.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

lost on offense? Byron's Lakers didn't have any offense, it was all stand still and take turns watching the iso's, Julius efficiency would have been much improved if in fact there had been anything like an actual offense installed

I think Luke is going to be very good for Julius


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> lost on offense? Byron's Lakers didn't have any offense, it was all stand still and take turns watching the iso's, Julius efficiency would have been much improved if in fact there had been anything like an actual offense installed


Sure. The offense was a wreck last year. But Randle (still) has no jumper. And no right hand. 



> I think Luke is going to be very good for Julius


i think Luke is going to be very good for everyone!  And spetially (sp?) for Russell.

IMHO, Randle is, so far, strictly a low-post scorer (besides eventual fastbreaks/transition baskets). And, so far, he hasn't played as such.
Look, a #7 pick producing a double doube in his "rookie" year is nothing to frown about. 

Btw, i think the chance for the Lakers to make an impactfull trade resides in picking up a package of Clarkson/Randle/filler. 
Or, if the Lakers do draft Simmons, Randle becomes expendable.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rumor says Warriors will deal Barnes for Batum.

Warriors can only pay a roleplayer at 72 million, Lakers will pay Barnes 80 million.

My idea is to use the same money to sign the following players

Hassan Whiteside

DeMar DeRozan 

Mike Conley


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Derozan is awful and we already have a starting PG


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> Derozan is awful and we already have a starting PG


I've never liked Derozan, but he did have a stand-out season. I would pass on him if there was something more worthwhile around/available.
My *pipe dream *would be getting some two-way players, like Butler or George, Batum and Whiteside.

I agree with no Mike Conley. Next season's Lakers should be D'Angelo Russell's team to run.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Batum would fit well in the offense that Luke wants to run but I don't think we have what it would take to land Butler or George

I don't know what to think about Whiteside


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> Batum would fit well in the offense that Luke wants to run but I don't think we have what it would take to land Butler or George


I honestly doesn't know if it works, money-wise, but a re-signed Jordan Clarkson, Julius Randle, Louis Williams or filler wouldn't do the trick?



> I don't know what to think about Whiteside


Young dude, perennial double-double getter, great scoring efficiency, best blocker in the league.
IF his head is screwed on straight, i think that, for the right price, he would be a Godsend for this Lakers team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> I honestly doesn't know if it works, money-wise, but a re-signed Jordan Clarkson, Julius Randle, Louis Williams or filler wouldn't do the trick?


I really don't think so - I think even if you throw in the pick it's a stretch - I do think Butler is more gettable



> Young dude, perennial double-double getter, great scoring efficiency, best blocker in the league.
> *IF his head is screwed on straight*, i think that, for the right price, he would be a Godsend for this Lakers team.


that's the thing, that's a big 'if'


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

JC can't be traded without him signing off. As in, we can't match a deal he signs and trade him immediately. He'd have to agree to the destination. Sooo, not really a trade candidate. 

Batum is honestly one of the realistic targets I'm seriously hoping for. Think he'd fit in perfect. He'll get max money, easy. Some consolation prize wing players I'd be disappointed in, but not mad at would be Arron Afflalo or Courtney Lee. 

I can't see Whiteside leaving the Heat. I like Biyombo, but I have a feeling he'll get a $20 mil offer in this market.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

> First thoughts:
> 
> 1- Players whose “place” is secure:
> D’Angelo Russell – the PG for the future. He SHOULD have a big year;
> Anthony Brown – On the rookie contract, will be a roster-filler.


I agree. Unlike what is proposed in this Forbes article, D'Angelo's place on the team is secure. I still think Russell was the right draft choice in '15, and he will be an NBA star.




> 2- Players who COULD be involved in trades:
> Jordan Clarkson – OK offensive player, atrocious defender; not the perfect pair to Russell in the backcourt;
> Julius Randle – More so if the Lakers select Ben Simmons in the Draft. Had a disappointing “rookie” season, but still has plenty of potential.
> Louis Williams – reasonable contract (7M for the next two seasons);
> Nick Young – appears to have overstayed his welcome in LA


Clarkson will be a Laker next season, no doubt. It is true that he and D'Angelo didn't look especially dynamic as a duo under Byron Scott, but with much more P&R in the 16-17 offense, they should be getting a lot more open looks and making a high percentage of them. I think Clarkson could also become an elite level 6th man type, a starter caliber player backing up the 1 and 2. 

Williams is gifted offensively, and it's nice to have a guard who can generate free throw attempts and knock them down at an elite percentage. But his defense is terrible, and he occupies the minutes that should go to Clarkson. Since his contract is very tradeable, I could see him getting traded to make room for other free agents, when the signing period begins.

Young may be tough to trade, but I think the Lakers want to get it done. If they offer some future second rounders, one of the many teams with loads of cap space might take him off the Lakers hands, but maybe not. Or if the Lakers offer to take a cap eater from another team, they might be able to unload Young for the price of some cap space, a scenario that could happen if the Lakers strike out in free agency.

Randle would not be the most valuable trade bait, yet if Simmons would be selected, it would definitely be worth exploring a trade. At the start of the 15-16 season, I got the distinct impression that Randle could end up becoming a David Lee type of player, talented but capable of putting up big stats only on bad teams. But I now think there is hope for his future as a possible star player. I don't agree that his first real season was disappointing. In hindsight, his rebounding shouldn't be too much of a surprise, with the dearth of rebounders on that squad. But he did do it at an elite level. The Thunder and Cavs showed the league that rebounding still matters, so rebounding at an elite level could pay off for him. After working on his shooting form with shooting coach Tracy Murray, his outside shot has progressed significantly. He hit his first three on 12/17/15. It was an in-rhythm shot off the pass with good form. https://vine.co/v/imEjBBK2DL1 In December, Randle began hitting threes, not just his first one, but 5 of 8 over a 7 game stretch. He cooled off after that, and knocked down only 10 threes on the season. Yet he showed definite signs that he will be able to shoot a higher volume from that range in future seasons, hopefully at a better percentage. He occasionally shoots a strange looking right-handed push shot when near the rim, which is usually as a bank shot. It's not much, but it is a start with using his right hand, rather than trying those awkward left hand shots he tries to take to avoid getting blocked. If Randle can continue to expand his game, he may one day make it to an all-star team. I say, give him 2-3 years before giving up on him.


> For someone who shot the most of his FGAs inside 3 feet from the rim, shooting .429FG% is completely unnaceptable.


Randle shot 47.4% of his shots inside of 3 feet and made 56.8% of those shots. Not great, but not as bad as you suggest.




> 3- Free Agents who SHOULD be re-signed:
> Jordan Clarkson – To stay or to trade;
> Tarik Black – Usefull player.


Tarik Black could be brought back for cheap, maybe minimum salary. If he signs elsewhere, his energy would be missed.




> 4- Free Agents who can realistically be obtained:
> SF – Nicolas Batum;
> C – Hassan Whiteside;


There will be some big free agents this summer, but the Lakers probably won't get LeBron or Durant. Nothing is ever 100% of course.

Some unrestricted free agents they might target would include:

Whiteside - He should be the Lakers top semi-realistic free agent target. The cap may be high enough that Miami can find a way to offer him the max and keep Wade happy as well, but it's hard to see Deng sticking in that scenario.

Luol Deng - If Whiteside stays in Miami, it could make it easier to sign Deng. His veteran influence and focus on defense could help get the young roster headed in the right direction.

Nicolas Batum - He seems content to stay put and collected that 5 year guaranteed contract, but if the Lakers could get him, they should.

DeMar DeRozan - If he wants to change scenery, the Lakers would take him. He is not especially efficient, but if he could team with Ingram and Clarkson as a 3-man 2/3 rotation, the Lakers would have some serious wing scoring potential.

Ian Mahinmi or Joakim Noah might be available at C, should Whiteside sign elsewhere.

Jared Dudley is a versatile veteran with excellent long distance shooting, three qualities the team needs.

Former Laker Kent Bazemore would be an excellent fit as that 3 and D guy the Lakers need.

Courtney Lee might be an nice addition as a 3 and D specialist. 


The Lakers also will be in a position to over-bid on restricted free agents. I think they could target complementary players like, Harrison Barnes, Festus Ezeli, Evan Fournier, Donatas Motiejunas, Allen Crabbe, Miles Plumlee, Tyler Zeller, Hollis Thompson, Maurice Harkless, and Meyers Leonard. Fournier would be an excellent addition with his high volume three point shooting and versatility.




> 5- “Big time” (realistic) acquisition:
> Does Jimmy Butler wants to get out of Chicago, considering they are going nowhere?


I think there will be several offers for Butler, but the Bulls may get cold feet. I'd say 60-40 he doesn't get traded before the start of the 16-17 season.



> 6- Possible Roster:
> 
> ??????


PG- D'Angelo Russell/ Marcelo Huertas/ Pick #32 ?
SG- Evan Fournier/ Jordan Clarkson
SF- Ingram (or Simmons)/ Anthony Brown
PF- Julius Randle/ Larry Nance Jr.
C- Ian Mahinmi/ Festus Ezeli/ Tarik Black


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Draft is done. SF Ingram at #2 and C Ivica Zubac at #32 

*Right now*, the Lakers are: 

PG - D'Angelo Russell, Louis Williams,	
SG - Jordan Clarkson*; Nick Young,
SF- Brandon Ingram; Anthony Brown
PF - Julius Randle, Larry Nance Jr	
C- Ivica Zubac

* - re-signing is almost certain

Time to hit the free agent market and explore some trades. 
Don't like the rumours of Whiteside going to Dallas...


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> ...
> 
> Time to hit the free agent market and explore some trades.
> Don't like the rumours of Whiteside going to Dallas...


Even though I like Zubac for the future, for now, he is too much of a question mark to start. So, assuming Clarkson re-signs, there is only one gaping hole in the starting lineup, and the Lakers can address it by trade or free agency. 

As for free agents, I think most would agree that Whiteside would be ideal, but with so many teams vying for his services, getting him on the Lakers seems like a long-shot. Drummond may be a free agent, but there is very little chance he leaves, due to his restricted status. Al Horford would be a solid addition, even if he isn't the ideal size. His veteran presence would definitely help. I think free agents Ian Mahinmi, Al Jefferson, Joakim Noah, Bismack Biyombo, Festus Ezeli, and Miles Plumlee would all be capable stop-gap centers for the Lakers, better than Hibbert anyway. All of the above centers are likely to get overpaid, if they aren't true max type players (Whiteside, Drummond, and Horford will get max or very close), so the Lakers probably shouldn't offer more than two or three year contracts on an overpay.

As for trades, Tyson Chandler, Marcin Gortat, Kosta Koufos, Spencer Hawes, and Omer Asik might be had at a discount. When the signing period starts, some teams will be looking for extra cap space, or they may sign a preferred center, and trading one of the above players may become such a priority that they'll sell low. I don't think the Lakers should give up any serious assets in a trade for a center, though maybe in an s&t for Whiteside.

If the Lakers don't get a top free agent target at C, I think Ian Mahinmi would be a great pickup. He has worked hard and improved significantly enough last summer to merit a starter job. I don't see him as the center of the future, but I do see him as a solid starter.

Potential roster:
PG- D'Angelo Russell, Louis Williams, Marcelo Huertas (re-sign)	
SG- Jordan Clarkson (re-sign), Courtney Lee (FA)
SF- Brandon Ingram, Alan Anderson (FA), Anthony Brown
PF- Julius Randle, Larry Nance Jr	
C- Ian Mahinmi (FA), Ivica Zubac, Tarik Black (re-sign)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I was a proponent of getting a legitimate 7ft big either through the draft or in free agency and Zubac's falling certainly helps. He clearly shouldn't be starting yet so our focus should still be on Whiteside. His comments about how the Lakers cut him leave me worried that he might hold a grudge, but money talks. Wouldn't mind us making a serious run at Biyombo too. While he is undersized like Tarik, his athleticism and shot blocking is sorely needed and he balled during the playoffs. With Zubac on the roster to bang with the Drummonds and Marc Gasols of the NBA we'd have a nice balance of quickness (Biyombo, Tarik) and muscle (Zubac and Tarik)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I know it's a long shot too, but making a run at Pau would be nice. He's searching for rings but you never know. Leadership category would be a check and I think Luke would love his passing and locker room presence. Solid mentor for a young big like Zubac too


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

arasu said:


> Even though I like Zubac for the future, for now, he is too much of a question mark to start. So, assuming Clarkson re-signs, there is only one gaping hole in the starting lineup, and the Lakers can address it by trade or free agency.
> 
> As for free agents, I think most would agree that Whiteside would be ideal, but with so many teams vying for his services, getting him on the Lakers seems like a long-shot. Drummond may be a free agent, but there is very little chance he leaves, due to his restricted status. Al Horford would be a solid addition, even if he isn't the ideal size. His veteran presence would definitely help. I think free agents Ian Mahinmi, Al Jefferson, Joakim Noah, Bismack Biyombo, Festus Ezeli, and Miles Plumlee would all be capable stop-gap centers for the Lakers, better than Hibbert anyway. All of the above centers are likely to get overpaid, if they aren't true max type players (Whiteside, Drummond, and Horford will get max or very close), so the Lakers probably shouldn't offer more than two or three year contracts on an overpay.
> 
> ...


Sheesh ... this team is definitely back in the lottery next year. The great thing is that its a loaded draft. With Ingram, Randle and whoever you get in that, the team is looking at a very bright future. Not sure if Russell will stick, guess he'll be moved if the opportunity arises.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

HB said:


> Sheesh ... this team is definitely back in the lottery next year. The great thing is that its a loaded draft.


The Lakers already have dodged bullets two years in a row. Unless they end up as one of the two worst teams again, the chances of keeping their pick is very low. 

I think most Laker fans are sick of tanking, and most of us are looking for the team to build around these current young guys, and maybe a top free agent or two, not looking for another future rookie to develop.

With a new mix, more experience for some of the young guys, and new coaching, there is plenty to hope for as far as overall improvement. And if they happen to get one of the top free agents, things could turn around fast. Having a young team full of potential surprises is far better than having a team full of has-beens barely creeping into the playoffs (like the 12-13 team). 



> Not sure if Russell will stick, guess he'll be moved if the opportunity arises.


There is way too much negativity out there regarding Russell. He had a decent rookie season, comparable to many star players of the past. Why would a team give up on a top draft pick so soon, unless he was Anthony Bennett bad? They wouldn't.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

HB said:


> Sheesh ... this team is definitely back in the lottery next year. The great thing is that its a loaded draft. With Ingram, Randle and whoever you get in that, the team is looking at a very bright future. Not sure if Russell will stick, guess he'll be moved if the opportunity arises.


They only keep their pick if it's top 3, though. If they fall to the 4th spot, Philly gets their pick.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah what's the deal w all the Russell hate? 13-3-3 on .478 efg w a PER of 13.2 in under 30 mpg at age 19 while being woefully misused and head fucked by Byron is actually really promising

compare to Mudiay .400 efg and 9.9 PER or Devin Booker's 'break-out' 13-2-2 .480 efg 11.9 PER results


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> yeah what's the deal w all the Russell hate? 13-3-3 on .478 efg w a PER of 13.2 in under 30 mpg at age 19 while being woefully misused and head fucked by Byron is actually really promising
> 
> compare to Mudiay .400 efg and 9.9 PER or Devin Booker's 'break-out' 13-2-2 .480 efg 11.9 PER results


The Russell hate, I would have to imagine, is much more because of his off-the-court behavior and his potential for being a locker room cancer than for anything he has done on the court. PG is notoriously the hardest position for a young player to learn. I think he did pretty great for a rookie... much less a rookie who started the year as a teenager.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

"let's have Nick Young mentor our teenaged rookie" - a crazy person


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

arasu said:


> There is way too much negativity out there regarding Russell. He had a decent rookie season, comparable to many star players of the past. Why would a team give up on a top draft pick so soon, unless he was Anthony Bennett bad? They wouldn't.


Seriously, though. People not only suggest they move him, but give him up for basically nothing? The Lakers are still very high on him, and for good reason. He's already shown so much improvement since he first got drafted and he's drawing praise from Mitch for the work he's already put in this summer.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Most if the hate I see directed toward D'lo is coming from the ex-player commentators. The guys who are upset because he broke the bro-code.

I get that it is bad form to record and then release video of someone without their knowledge or consent, especially if it is a teammate. But why do none of these guys blame Nick for being a giant douchbag. Its his own damn fault for cheating and then bragging about it.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

elcap15 said:


> Most if the hate I see directed toward D'lo is coming from the ex-player commentators. The guys who are upset because he broke the bro-code.


old heads who don't understand that the kids today record every damn part of their lives



> I get that it is bad form to record and then release video of someone without their knowledge or consent,


to this day D'Lo maintains he did not release the video (one of his friends or family did it) which makes sense because what would he have to gain for doing something that stupid



> especially if it is a teammate. But why do none of these guys blame Nick for being a giant douchbag. Its his own damn fault for cheating and then bragging about it.


and the Lakers organization's fault for thinking Young would be a good mentor pairing for a 19 year old

but meanwhile he finished 9th or 10th for ROY because why? not because of his play on the court which was statistically superior to any guard in his class but because of this stupid shit

and then there's assholes in the media talking about how the Lakers are looking to trade him etc - as soon as Mitch says so is when you can believe any of this shit - Mitch doesn't whisper in Chris Broussard's (or anyone else's) ear - believe 0.00% of what the media tells you the Lakers are thinking - they're the Cosa Nostra of the NBA, they do not talk


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree. I'm pretty happy with how D'lo played last year. I think most people (myself included) thought he would be more NBA ready but we all have to remember how young he is. He had a good rookie season under impossible circumstances.

And I hope Mitch is exploring trade options for him. That goes for everyone on the roster. If D'lo could have helped bring Butler or Cousins then of course you need to explore that. That doesn't mean you just give him away.


----------

